# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Intel ستقوم بتخفيض أسعار معالجاتها في النصف الثاني من 2020 لمواجهة AMD!

## mohamed73

نجحت شركة AMD في مُباغتة الجميع عندما قامت بتصميم مُعالجات Ryzen على  معمارية Zen الراقية، و لأول مرة منذ سنوات طويلة للغاية وجدت Intel نفسها  في منافسة شديدة و غير متوقعة على الإطلاق، AMD نجحت في الانتقال إلى دقة  تصنيع 7 نانومتر من TSMC التي أثبتت كفاءة عالية، فيما ما زالت انتل تواجه  مشكلة حقيقية في دقة التصنيع و الانتقال من 14 نانومتر إلى دقة تصنيع أصغر.
 حتى تُحافظ انتل على السوق، أشار تقريرٌ من مصادر مطلعة من صانعي  الحواسيب الشخصية بأن شركة Intel ستقوم بخفض أسعار معالجاتها في النصف  الثاني من 2020، انتل تُريد الدفاع عن حصتها في السوق و لا تُريد خسارتها  لصالح شركة AMD.

----------

